# Pa State Parks



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Just wanted to point out to the folks on the board here that I believe the PA State Parks are a real treasure. If you insist on a full hookup then they may not be for you but the parks are always clean. Good folks are around and provide a real camping atmosphere with plenty of space between surrounding sites.

I am just so impressed with them and become more so each one I visit. This weekend was Hickory Run State Park.

No alcohol is allowed which I find to be a benefit. I have been known to tip back quite a few but it does keep down some problems especially if you have younger kids such as I do.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> No alcohol is allowed


None?

Probably not going to be a good place for an Outbackers rally!








Certainly sounds like a nice park system, though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Just wanted to point out to the folks on the board here that I believe the PA State Parks are a real treasure. If you insist on a full hookup then they may not be for you but the parks are always clean. Good folks are around and provide a real camping atmosphere with plenty of space between surrounding sites.
> 
> I am just so impressed with them and become more so each one I visit. This weekend was Hickory Run State Park.
> 
> ...


Glad you love our land!!!

We are very partial to the state parks here. If you liked Hickory Run you should try Promised Land State Park it is one of our favorites. We also enjoy Locust Lake State park. And don't dare come near French Creek State Park with out droping a PM our way!!!!! That is practically our back yard. We like it there in the fall --- Most of the time it is fairly empty then and the trails and scenery are beautiful.

If you decide to try out another state park system our recommendation is head south---- South Carolina's parks have been highly recommended here and we haven't been disappointed.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

happycamper said:


> We also enjoy Locust Lake State park.


Let us know when you are headed to Locust Lake again....

We've been meaning to get up there for 2 years already, and have just never made it yet...at least with the OB.

We head up there sometimes on the weekend for just the day. The kids like to splash around in the lake, and we hike around the CG for a little.

The electric sites look nice and big.....my family has camped there in a Pop-up probably 20-25 years ago.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have gone to Locust Lake a few time very nice place to go and relax

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We Love PA & State Parks, but the problem we have been running into is, State Parks DO NOT allow dogs







........ I just can't understand it?









Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Steve

You are right the electric sites are pretty big. We took the Outback there for our maiden voyage last year. I grew up in that park it was where we always went. It was also the first place I took DH camping. We only had a tent in those days. We don't have a trip planned but I'll let you know if we do decide to go. It is a great with young kids.

Tami

Some of the state parks do allow dogs but only on certain sites. French Creek and locust lake are two that I am sure of if you are looking for a destination. I think Promised Land has a pet area too but I am not certain.

Steph


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steph
We want to get there again soon
Let us know also maybe if the dates work out

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Steve
> 
> You are right the electric sites are pretty big. We took the Outback there for our maiden voyage last year. I grew up in that park it was where we always went. It was also the first place I took DH camping. We only had a tent in those days. We don't have a trip planned but I'll let you know if we do decide to go. It is a great with young kids.
> 
> ...


Hickory Run has the pet sites also.......

You can access the PA state park website by Clicking here.... and then find other parks from there.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good to know, thanks Steph & Steve. 
Promised Land SP is right behind my in-laws house in Tanglewood Lakes off of 507








We use to hike the trails there when Johnny was a baby. John carried him in a Kelty Kids backpack carrier. 
We will definitely look into that









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tami,

Hickory Run is nice. If you hike around there it gets expansive and of course don't forget the Boulder Field.

Also went to Black Moshannon earlier this spring. You can rent boats and the territory there is also very nice.

Probably in August I will go up to Worlds End if anybody wants to go. Spanning June and July we are in the Outback 4 out of 5 weekends!

Mike


----------

